# élève qui sèche les cours



## pontusveteris

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'il existe en France un adjectif/substantif pour nommer un élève qui sèche ou qui fait l'école buissonière?
Merci!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

On peut parler de _sécheur, sécheuse_.


----------



## JClaudeK

élève absentéiste


----------



## Nawaq

c'est pas pareil ... un "élève absentéiste" peut s'absenter pour n'importe quelle raison, quand tu sèches, tu le fais parce que tu le veux (pas envie d'aller à un cours en particulier, y a plus qu'une seule heure de cours et tu veux pas y aller, etc)


----------



## Logospreference-1

On pourrait parler d'_un élève peu assidu_. L'adjectif _*inassidu_ n'étant pas enregistré dans le TLF_i_, ne rêvons pas au substantif.


----------



## samiraa

D'accord avec Nawaq.
"Sécheur" dans le sens de "élève qui sèche un cours", je ne connais pas du tout.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nawaq said:


> un "élève absentéiste" peut s'absenter pour n'importe quelle raison


Oui, c'est vrai.


samiraa said:


> "Sécheur" dans le sens de "élève qui sèche un cours", je ne connais pas du tout.


Moi non plus je n'ai jamais entendu ce terme au  sens de _"élève qui sèche les cours" _!


----------



## Maître Capello

On pourrait éventuellement dire _buissonnier_, mais j'ai bien peur qu'aucun adjectif ni substantif ne soit vraiment usité.


----------



## OLN

Je pense que "sécheur de cours" sera aisément compris.


> Au début de chaque année scolaire, à cause de ces satanées fêtes juives, je fais mauvaise impression et suis d'emblée catalogué comme un sécheur de cours.
> Source : _Les Illusions adolescentes_ par Adel Deco





> Je suis donc passé du statut d'élève calme et sans histoires à celui de trouble-fête et de sécheur de cours.
> Source : _Le Handicap par ceux qui le vivent _par Charles GARDOU


et d'autres ouvrages (liste ici, là et encore là).
On trouve même en ligne un titre de film porno en trois volumes "Les Sécheuses de cours".


----------



## Logospreference-1

Va pour le _sécheur de cours_, mais pour le _sécheur_ tout court ?
En exagérant : _un fantôme, un fuyard, un déserteur _? Le mot recherché serait l'antonyme du _touriste_, qui ne fait qu'acte de présence. Pour cette raison je cherche des mots au sens figuré.


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> Je pense que "sécheur de cours" sera aisément compris.


Oui, mais seulement si on précise _de cours_. Comme Logos, je ne pense pas que _sécheur_ tout court sera compris.


----------



## OLN

Moi non plus, Maître Capello, et les auteurs sans doute non plus, c'est pour cela qu'il est précisé "sécheur *de cours*". 
En tout cas, voilà une expression avec un substantif qui semble usitée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais justement, c'est une expression nominale et non un substantif seul.


----------



## atcheque

Logospreference-1 said:


> En exagérant : _un fantôme, un fuyard, un déserteur _? Le mot recherché serait l'antonyme du _touriste_


Là aussi, le contexte fera tout. Je maintiens mon _sécheur _dans un contexte clair, bien sûr.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dois dire que même dans un contexte clair, je trouverais _sécheur_ (tout seul) bien étrange…


----------



## SergueiL

L'absence de substantif pour nommer ce type d'actant, alors que son action est clairement désignée, nous renseigne peut-être sur la/une logique de la langue française. En effet, on peut considérer que "sécher un cours" n'est pas une action mais une absence d'action, au mieux une réaction, et que le sujet de cette non-action n'est donc pas vraiment un sujet à part entière et n'a donc pas droit à un substantif qualificatif, en d'autres termes à un _titre_. Un déserteur, un objecteur de conscience, par exemple, manifestent une volonté, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un élève qui sèche les cours car il ne fait finalement que ne pas aller en cours ("il ne veut pas aller en cours" à distinguer de "il veut ne pas aller en cours").
Existe-t-il des cas dans la langue française où "l'acteur d'une non-action" est clairement désigné par un substantif ? Même un fainéant est vu dans le Robert comme quelqu'un qui ne *veut* rien faire.


----------



## JClaudeK

pontusveteris said:


> Est-ce qu'il existe en France un adjectif/substantif pour nommer un élève qui sèche ou qui fait l'école buissonnière?


S'il s'agit simplement d'éviter une répétition (lorsqu'on a donc déjà parlé _d'élève qui sèche), _on pourrait éventuellement envisager de dire "le réfractaire (aux cours)".


----------



## OLN

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais justement, c'est une expression nominale et non un substantif seul.


On chipote un peu . On dit aussi un laveur de carreaux ou un tailleur de pierre.
"Sécheur de cours" ne manque tout de même pas d'exactitude et on ne connait apparemment pas de substantif seul.


----------



## samiraa

@ Sergueil 

Sécher un cours ne serait pas une action ? Dans le cadre de quelle théorie linguistique ?
Un sécheur de cours* veut* ne pas aller en cours.


----------



## Nanon

SergueiL said:


> L'absence de substantif pour nommer ce type d'actant, alors que son action est clairement désignée, nous renseigne peut-être sur la/une logique de la langue française. En effet, on peut considérer que "sécher un cours" n'est pas une action mais une absence d'action, au mieux une réaction, et que le sujet de cette non-action n'est donc pas vraiment un sujet à part entière et n'a donc pas droit à un substantif qualificatif, en d'autres termes à un _titre_. Un déserteur, un objecteur de conscience, par exemple, manifestent une volonté, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un élève qui sèche les cours car il ne fait finalement que ne pas aller en cours ("il ne veut pas aller en cours" à distinguer de "il veut ne pas aller en cours").
> Existe-t-il des cas dans la langue française où "l'acteur d'une non-action" est clairement désigné par un substantif ? Même un fainéant est vu dans le Robert comme quelqu'un qui ne *veut* rien faire.


Qu'en est-il de cette thèse de l'absence d'action alors qu'on parle d'_élèves décrocheurs_ ou de _décrocheurs _dans le cadre du stade ultime du séchage : le décrochage scolaire ?


----------



## Nawaq

je vais sûrement dire une bêtise mais il me semble que (pas vraiment ici mais souvent), que les gens mélangent "décrochage scolaire", "absentéisme" et "sécher les cours" (peut-être aussi même "déscolarisation"). je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai arrêté mes études début troisième, avant d'arrêter à l'âge de 16 ans, j'étais considérée comme une "absentéiste chronique", ce qui voulait dire pour eux : personne qui sèche les cours au point de quasi déscolarisation. Moi j'étais pas une "sécheuse", j'étais juste malade, donc je pouvais pas venir, c'était pas ma décision.

sécher les cours (une journée, une demie-journée, un cours, une semaine, peu importe, mais ici, tu veux pas y aller, c'est pas lier à autre chose, quelqu'un qui sèche trop peut devenir un absentéiste chronique, l'école dans laquelle j'étais considéré pas mes problèmes de santé comme raison suffisante pour arrêter les cours, quand ils disaient que j'étais devenue une "absentéiste chronique", ils devaient penser que je "m'absentait" parce que je le voulais, et non pas pour raisons de santé, j'ai donc eu le droit en partant à un "de toute façon, elle voulait pas travailler", pourtant un absentéisme (chronique ou pas), peu être lié à n'importe quoi, santé, un "sécheur' de l'extrême etc. 

le décrochage scolaire c'est pas une forme extrême de "séchage", c'est une forme extrême d'absentéisme. 

je sais pas, désolée si je dit des bêtises.


----------



## SergueiL

@ Samiraa, je dirais que je n'en suis pas au stade de la théorie, mais bien toujours à celui de la recherche.
Mon idée de départ était que ce n'est pas un hasard s'il n'existe pas de substantif pour désigner "un élève qui sèche les cours" et qu'il faut distinguer "sécheur de cours" et "qui sèche les cours".
Vous dites "Un sécheur de cours veut ne pas aller en cours", je suis d'accord, mais le système social aujourd'hui ne lui accorde pas pour autant le statut d'acteur (ou d'actant) et le substantif "sécheur" n'est donc pas encore passé dans la langue, le "sécheur de cours" n'existe qu'en théorie. 
Je corrige donc ce que j'ai écrit plus haut, "sécher les cours" est une action au sens strict du terme mais "être un sécheur" n'est pas un statut social reconnu. Ce qui n'est pas, je le répète, le cas du déserteur qui lui aussi "veut ne pas aller" (à la guerre dans son cas) mais qui par son refus a réussi à créer une nouvelle sphère de réflexion, a ouvert un monde et a ainsi acquis un statut, donc un nom. Et pas le "sécheur". Ce qui ne signifie pas qu'il n'existe pas de "sécheurs", mais ils demeurent marginaux et non significatifs.
Cela reste une hypothèse, je n'ai aucune thèse à défendre, je ne m'étais jamais interrogé sur une telle problématique avant ce fil de discussion.

@ Nanon
Un "élève décrocheur" est pour moi synonyme de "élève qui décroche", cela désigne un élève qui réagit contre le système socio-scolaire (qui le vit mal), il ne fait que subir et n'acquiert donc pas le statut d'actant. C'est le même phénomène qui fait qu'en français il n'existe pas de substantif pour désigner "quelqu'un qui échoue" : il y a le verbe _échouer_, il y a _échec_ mais _ échoueur_ n'existe pas. Il a fallu emprunter (récemment) _loser_ à l'anglais pour disposer d'un tel terme.
Pour finir, je mettrais en garde les enseignants contre l'emploi du substantif "décrocheur" car cela donne à l'élève un statut artificiel et pernicieux qui l'installe définitivement dans une identité d'échec.


----------

